# Wall without studs



## cairnstone (May 31, 2009)

I had a job today where the walls did not have studs. My client indicated that they are lathe and plaster. I was hired to install a few pictures, mirrors etc on the wall. I drilled a couple a holes for togglers to mount the mirror. Thought it was odd that there was more than 3/4 an inch of plaster. I went to the bathroom mounted a glass shelf. When I realized there was a problem was when I could see daylight threw the hole I drilled for the brackets.

My question is how do you build a wall without studs.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Are the walls plaster over block/stone?


----------



## cairnstone (May 31, 2009)

no concrete or stone


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I've seen lathe and plaster on 30" centers.  Nothing surprising really. Sounds like a little more than just hanging a shelf now.


----------

